# My USB Adapter Wont Work....PLEASE HELP



## escodotcarter

ok so i have a wireless network in my house.......long story short.....the computer that is wireless (usb adapter) got a virus so i reformatted it..when i went to reinstall the usb adapter it wont work....i have no internet access on that cpu but my other one is fine........here the story from Netgear support PLEASE READ and i would love any help you can give please thanks

i have a WPN824 wireless router. it is working fine and i have have an internet connection. i also have another computer hooked up wirelessly with a WPN111 Wireless USB Adapter. i recently had to reformat that computer and now i cannot get the wireless adapter to work. it is install properly and it does recognize my network signal but i cannot connect to the internet. i entered the correct WEP that i have on the network and it still does not connect. what do i have to do to fix this ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/3/2008 12:31:00 PM
Agent ID: 1105

Dear Jonathan,

Thank you for choosing NETGEAR. My name is Shyney and I will be your support engineer. 

I understand that you are unable to go online. No problem ,we will be working to assist you in resolving the issue you described. We are doing this online it may require a few mail exchanges before we can resolve the issue. We will do our best to help resolve your case at the least possible time.

Please use the XP utility to configure the wireless and you can follow the steps below & check: 

1) Click START goto RUN and Type "services.msc".
2) Opens the Services(Local) page
3) Double-click on Wireless Zero Configuration.
5) Select the STARTUP TYPE as AUTOMATIC. 
6) Click button STOP once and then click START. (Ensure that the SERVICE STATUS shows Started).

To configure the wireless computer, I hope that you are running Windows XP OS:

1) Click START, go to CONTROL PANEL and double-click on Network Connections.
2) Right click "Wireless Network Connections" icon and goto properties.
3) Click Wireless Network tab and Check the box "Use windows to configure My wireless network settings"
4) Remove all the wireless networks name list in the preferred networks box, click ok and close. 
5) Right click on Wireless Network Connections icon and Select "View available wireless networks".
6) Select your Wireless Network Name and click connect.
7) If you have any Security keys(WEP or WPA-PSK) provided in your router, you will get a prompt to enter the security keys. Entered the keys and click connect.
8) If it is connected, check the IP address of your wireless computer. Now check the connection.

NOTE: If you are running Firewall software as like Zone Alarm or Black Ice & Anti virus program like Norton, Mcafee, Pc-cillin, please disable it.

I hope that the above steps would resolve your concern. Please reply to us, if you need further assistance. Again, thanks for choosing NETGEAR . 

Regards,

Shyney
NETGEAR Support.

***PLEASE BE AWARE THAT YOUR CASE WILL AUTO-CLOSE AFTER 7 DAYS OF INACTIVITY***



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/4/2008 9:09:00 AM
Notes added by 1105
Agent id:1105

Dear Jonathan, 

This is to inform you that I have replied to your case #6330780, please try to follow the steps given and check if your issue is resolved. 

To see the response sent, you can login to the Netgear portal at http://my.netgear.com/myNETGEAR/login.asp with the username and password provided to you. Click the 6’th option “Online Support Submission”, Click the case number and you will be able to view the troubleshooting steps I have sent. 

If your issue is resolved you can go ahead and close the case 

If not, then reply back to us from the same case itself. If your issue is not resolved and if there is no communication from both the ends for a week’s time, the case will get auto closed since this is an automated system. So if you have any issue please do get back to us at the earliest to avoid the case getting auto closed without resolving the issue. 

Once you close the case you will receive a customer satisfaction survey, to your email address to evaluate the service that I have provided you. I would love to receive your valuable feedback about the support you received so I can use it to improve the quality of service. 

Regards, 

Shyney

NETGEAR SUPPORT 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/4/2008 2:13:00 PM
on the computer that i am running with the wireless adapter, i have 
Windows ME OS not XP. i tried step one on the instructions you gave me to click RUN and type "services.msc" and an error box popped up saying "windows cannot find services.msc"


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/5/2008 1:36:00 AM
From AGENT ID: 1437

Dear Jonathan,

My name is Neeta and I am following up on your support case. Thank you for writing back. 

Please follow the steps below:

STEP1:

Please check whether the Adapter is installed properly: 

1) Right click on "My Computer" and click properties. 
2) Go to the Device Manager tab under Hardware. 
3) Double click on Network adapters. 
4) Click Netgear and check the device status if the status is "Device working properly" then the card is fine. 

STEP2:

To Configure the Wireless Computer using Netgear Utility:

1) Double click the NETGEAR icon on system tray with green/red screen.
2) Opens the Netgear wireless smart configuration utility.
3) Click on NETWORKS tab and click scan.
4) Once the scan completed, it list the wireless networks.
5) Select your wireless network and click connect.
6) If you have any Security keys provided in your router, go to SETTINGS tabs, type the keys in the option"Enter the key manually" and click Apply. 
7) Finally go to ABOUT tab and check for the IP address.

STEP3:

If the operating system is Win ME then:

1) Click START goto RUN and type WINIPCFG and hit OK. 
2) Note the IP address and Default gateway of the Wireless adapter. 
3) Then click START goto RUN and type COMMAND, press Enter. 
4) Type Ping 192.168.1.1 (enter the Default gateway address) and check the response.
5) Now type Ping 4.2.2.2, then type Ping yahoo.com and check the response.
6) If you gey 4 replies then surely you will be able to go online. If not then try to disable all the firewalls and anti virus from the computer.

In order to provide you a better solution please let us know the following details:

1. How many wired and wireless computers do you have?
2. what is the operating system in the computer?
3. Who is your ISP? Is it a DSL or cable connection?
4. What is the brand name of the modem?
5. What is the model number of the router?

Please do get back to us with the results so that we can come up with further assistance.

Again, thanks for choosing NETGEAR and we appreciate your continued patience. 

Regards, 

Neeta
NETGEAR Support

***PLEASE BE AWARE THAT YOUR CASE WILL AUTO-CLOSE AFTER 7 DAYS OF INACTIVITY.*** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/5/2008 7:51:00 PM
when i type Ping 192.168.1.1 in the command prompt i get 4 responses saying "Destination Host Unreachable"
when i type Ping 4.2.2.2 the same thing happens

i have one wired computer(main one) then one wireless one which i am trying to fix now.
its using Windows ME
Optimum Online is my ISP.
Cable Connection
i have a Webstar modem
Netgear WPN824 is the router im using


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/6/2008 1:23:00 PM
From AGENT ID: 1047

Dear Jonathan,

Thank you for writing back. 

After reviewing the information that you provided, I think I have a better understanding of your issue. Here are some troubleshooting steps that I suggest you try: 

Step 1: Download the latest drivers from the link below:

ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/wpn111_setup.zip

Step 2: Uninstall the drivers of the wireless adapter:

1. Go to 'control panel'.
2. Double click on 'system'.
3. Click on 'hardware'.
4. Click 'Device manager' button.
5. Under 'Network Adapters' you will find the name of Netgear WPN111 adapter.
6. Right Click on adapter name and click uninstall.
7. Close the device manager window and go back to 'control panel'.
8. Double click on 'add or remove programs'. Locate Netgear WPN111 from the list and remove it completely.
9. Unhook the Adapter from the system.

Step 3: Follow the steps below to install the latest drivers::

1. Locate and Right Click on the downloaded drivers for the adapter.
2. Unzip the drivers.
3. Run the setup file from the extracted folder. This will guide you through the procedure of installation in the similar way as you install the drivers from the CD.
4. After finishing the installation hook the Adapter in a different slot/port from the one that was used before and follow the 'New Hardware Found' Wizard.
5. Incase prompted 'Windows Logo Testings', Click 'Continue Anyway'.
6. Select 'Yes' when message appears to select Netgear Utility.
7. Once the installation is finished, you will find a red or a green tv icon in system tray(extreme right hand bottom corner of the screen, near the system clock).
8. Double Click on the icon to configure the wireless utility

If you can kindly let me know the results of the above steps, we can further determine the next actions. Thanks again for choosing NETGEAR; I look forward to your reply. 

Regards, 

Binu varghese
NETGEAR Support

***PLEASE BE AWARE THAT YOUR CASE WILL AUTO-CLOSE AFTER 7 DAYS OF INACTIVITY.***

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/6/2008 5:17:00 PM
i still cannot get on the internet.
i downloaded the new drivers....uninstalled everything from the computer and reinstalled with the new drivers.........at the bottom right hand corner in the system tray the computer icon was red then it turned yellow.....i opened the program up......scanned for networks....i chose my network....put in my WEP code and hit apply....the icon on the bottom right then turned green......when i went to test a web page, the bottom left of the web page said "detecting proxy settings" for about 2-3 min then it said it was unable to connect. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/7/2008 8:01:00 AM
Agent Id: 1436

Dear Jonathan,

Thank you for writing back. My name is Lavanya and I am following up on your support case. 

After reviewing the information that you provided, I think I have a better understanding of your issue. Here are some troubleshooting steps that I suggest you try:

Please do the following to check the connectivity between the computers:

1) In the computer click Start, go to Run.
2) Type in CMD and Click OK, you will get a Command Prompt .Type in "ipconfig" and press on Enter and see if you get an IP address like - 192.168.1.x or 192.168.0.x make a note of this ip address
3) Do the same on the other computer
4) Now in the Command Prompt, type in ping and the ip adress of the other computer you are getting 4 replies. 
5) Then type ping 4.2.2.2
6) Then type ping google.com

This will resolve the issue if you have the issue please get back to us as soon as possible with the exact message on the computer screen. 

If you can kindly let me know the results of the above steps, we can further determine the next actions. Thanks again for choosing NETGEAR, I look forward to your reply. 

Regards, 

Lavanya
NETGEAR Support

***PLEASE BE AWARE THAT YOUR CASE WILL AUTO-CLOSE AFTER 7 DAYS OF INACTIVITY.*** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/7/2008 11:31:00 PM
ok...i typed in ipcofig in command prompt......the ip address was 192.168.2.8.....it said 4 packets sent and 4 packets received 
then i did ping 4.2.2.2 and that didnt work....it said request timed out 4 times 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/8/2008 2:27:00 PM

From AGENT ID: 1441

Dear Jonathan,

My name is Syed and I am following up on your support case. Thank you for writing back. 

After reviewing the information that you provided, I think I have a better understanding of your issue. Here are some troubleshooting steps that I suggest you try: 

I request you to follow these steps on the router.

Open the router page using the following way: 

1) Open the browser (Internet Explorer or Netscape). 
2) Access the router (usually www.routerlogin.net/basicsetting.htm or http://192.168.1.1 ). 
3) Login to the router (User Name is‘admin’ and Password is ‘password’; unless you have changed it). 
4) Click 'Wireless Settings ' under 'Setup' and configure the following settings: 

a) NAME (SSID) = NETGEAR123. 
b) Region = United States. 
c) Channel = 6. 
d) Mode = G&B. 
e) Select the security to be WEP. 
1) Select Authentication Type: Automatic 
2) Select Encryption strength: 64 bits 
3) Select Key1. 
4) Manual – Enter any ten digits Number (any combination of 0-9, Eg Your Phone number). 
5) Select which of the four keys will be active. (You can use KEY 1 to connect in wireless) 
6) Be sure to click Apply to save your settings in this menu. 

NOTE: This will be your network key for connecting wirelessly 

5) Apply the settings. 
6) Click 'Wireless Settings' under 'Advanced'. 
7) Click 'Setup Access List ' button. 
8) The Box 'Turn Access Control On' should be Unchecked. 
9) Press Apply

Again, thanks for choosing NETGEAR and we appreciate your continued patience. 

Regards, 

Syed
NETGEAR Support

***PLEASE BE AWARE THAT YOU'RE CASE WILL AUTO-CLOSE AFTER 7 DAYS OF INACTIVITY. ***


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/9/2008 1:49:00 AM
i followed all the steps you listed......then i went back to the wireless computer and tried again to connect to the internet and it didnt work....what is going on why is this such a big problem for you to fix

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/9/2008 4:51:00 PM
AGENT ID: 1047

Dear Jonathan, 

Thank you for writing back. 

My name is Binu and I am following up on your support case.

I understand that you are unable to access internet wireless with the adapter.

Please try to install the adapter in a different computer and check for the connection status.

This will help us to isolate the issue and assist you better.

Thanks again for choosing NETGEAR; I look forward to your reply. 

Regards, 

Binu varghese
NETGEAR Support

***PLEASE BE AWARE THAT YOUR CASE WILL AUTO-CLOSE AFTER 7 DAYS OF INACTIVITY.*** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/9/2008 6:55:00 PM
i have no other computer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/10/2008 10:52:00 AM
From AGENT ID: 1047

Dear Jonathan, 

Thank you for writing back. 

My name is Binu and I am following up on your support case.

Please do let me know that you are able to go online with the router.

I understand that you don't have a computer to check the adapter but we have to identify whether the problem is with the adapter or the computer.

If you can kindly let me know the results of the above steps, we can further determine the next actions. Thanks again for choosing NETGEAR; I look forward to your reply. 

Regards, 

Binu varghese
NETGEAR Support

***PLEASE BE AWARE THAT YOUR CASE WILL AUTO-CLOSE AFTER 7 DAYS OF INACTIVITY.*** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/10/2008 6:58:00 PM
the router is fine and the other computer can go online with no problem 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/11/2008 10:12:00 AM
Dear Jonathan,

To resolve your issue please do the following:

1. Please download this driver from the following webplace:ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/wpn111_setup.zip and follow the instructions to configure your Adapter’s driver. 
2. Check that the Adapter is configured correctly. (Start/Settings/Control Panel/System/Hardware, please click the Device Manager button, in the list, please select the Network adapters, and click the adapter, and check if the device is working properly.)

On the router page, please check the following things:
3. Please click on the Wireless settings under Setup and check that you are using the right WEP key when you are trying to connect to your wireless network.
4. Click on Wireless Settings under Advanced (on the left side of the page) 
4.1. Click the Setup Access List button 
4.2. On the new page, make sure that the checkbox next to "Turn Access Control On" is unchecked. 
4.3. Click Apply 

5. Please check that computer's firewall is deactivated.

Once you review my response to your case you will be given the opportunity to close your case or update in order to troubleshoot further. 

If this resolved your case please select YES resolved and YES to close.

If not, please select NO and update your case providing me with the information to proceed further.

If you do not wish to update at this time just close your browser window, you will be prompted again next time you log into this case. Please also be advised that your case will auto close after 10 days.

If for any reason I am unable to respond back to you within 24 hours, your case is in the main queue so any agent can review what we have done and assist you from there.

Again, I thank you for the opportunity to assist you and THANK YOU for choosing NETGEAR.

Regards,
NETGEAR Support

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/14/2008 9:11:00 PM
ITS NOT WORKING!!!!!!!!I DID ALL THIS ALREADY..... your telling me things i did already.....what the hell is going on.......HOW CAN IT BE THIS HARD FOR YOU PEOPLE TO HELP ME FIX THIS...... you need to tell me more then one way to fix this because i cant keep going day after day trying one thing each day that doesnt work so make it work 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/15/2008 1:52:00 PM
Dear Jonathan ,

Based on the complexity of this case, it may be appropriate for me to seek additional resources. I recommend escalating your case to the next level for further review and response Please allow them 24 hours to respond to you.

This message is for your information only. There is no additional action needed from you at this time. The next level agent will update the case and you will be notified.

Again, thanks for choosing NETGEAR. We appreciate your continued patience. We will get back with you very shortly.

Regards,

NETGEAR Support

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 1/16/2008 4:13:00 AM
Notes added by 4003
Hello Jonathan, my name is Brad from NETGEAR 2nd level Technical Support. I have reviewed the listed case notes.

Jonathan. Per the listed case notes the adapter was working fine until you reloaded ME. Please verify. Did you reload ME over its self or did you wipe the installation out and reload it from scratch? If it was a full reload odds are that you are missing multiple Windows updates for ME.

I would suggest that you uninstall the adapter and delete any NETGEAR folder on the system. Run a search on the Internet for ME updates and or resources, even though Microsoft has dropped support and is no longer provide update service for ME you should be able to find the basic updates. Look for any Dial Up Networking updates and for any Windows installer updates. Download them to what ever media you can and copy them to the ME PC and install. Lstly check the web site of the maker of the PC its self and or mother board and check for any specific patches for ME and or USB. The after doing so use the original driver if available on the CD ROM that came with the WPN111 or download it from this link.

ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/wpn111_setup.zip


----------



## PC eye

You have two options there. You can see the adapter totally removed as well as locating any ME updates probably to be found on 3rd party sites. From there use the add new hardware wizard and browse to the driver/setup disk after manually selecting the type of device from a list. 

Or.. Secondly you could consider upgrading to at least XP where the active driver support would be readily available. XP already includes the updated usb support where the Netgear drivers would be available and work out better being a newer version of Windows. 

At this point they aren't much help for ME are they? XP has been the predominant version of Windows for several years until Vista. With XP you could still run ME as a secondary OS for anything favored there but get online with far less problems.


----------



## escodotcarter

well i could try to upgrade to XP but the computer only has 128 mb RAM and its about a 1.3 ghz processor would XP work on it ?


----------



## New_compforum_user

escodotcarter said:


> well i could try to upgrade to XP but the computer only has 128 mb RAM and its about a 1.3 ghz processor would XP work on it ?



It would work fine.  My father has XP on his 700 mhz AMD.


----------



## PC eye

Upgrading the memory to a 256 or 512mb total would see XP run ok. The current OEM price seen depending which edition of XP will vary between shopping sites when looking around a bit. The lowest found lately when searching for an XP for a friend was about $100- while that was about $80 a year ago. This is likely due to people dumping Vista to go back to XP.


----------



## amanda223

Yea xp works on it but it works very slow ... Increase your ram ,then try to upgrade...


----------



## PC eye

Tell me about upgrading ram! I just swapped out a 64mb simm for two 256mb PC100 simms on an old Dell L433c with 98 to see a big difference there! But that only sees a 433mhz Celeron over the cpu speed you have there along with no driver support from Dell for XP for that old mini tower model.

After this amount of time since XP came out the driver support for your ISP connections will be easily found while ME flopped originally. The upgrade to XP should go quite well despite a need for more memory until eventually you buy or build a new system.


----------

